# Valletta, and around Malta & Gozo



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

I went to Malta & Gozo last spring. Here are some photos of the capital Valletta, and elsewhere around both islands.


Valletta from Upper Barrakka Gardens by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

At first it was quite cloudy, so although I immediately loved the architecture of the town, it was a bit disappointing for photography.


(Nearly) symmetrical pigeons by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Valletta alley by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Valletta street by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Steep Valletta street by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Valletta alley by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

But on subsequent days the sun came out and the city streets looked stunning


Child on stairway-street by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Triq Ir-Repubblika by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Vegetable stall by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Harbourside street by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Triq Il-Merkanti by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Pigeons by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

In Valletta there are many churches; as I explored the islands I realised a very high density of splendid churches is a feature of the whole country.


Churches by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Valletta Photo by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Triq San Bjagju by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Valletta street by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Triq Zekka by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

That last dome is the church of Our Lady of Mount Carmel, which sits nearby to the Anglican St Paul's Pro-Cathedral.


Spire / dome of St Paul's / Our Lady of Mount Carmel by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


St Pauls Pro-Cathedral spire and Our Lady of Mount Carmel dome by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Dome of Our Lady of Mount Carmel by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Bird above the dome of Our Lady of Mount Carmel by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

Our Lady of Mount Carmel church interior


Dome of Our Lady of Mount Carmel by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Dome of Our Lady of Mount Carmel by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Dome of Our Lady of Mount Carmel by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

Panorama of the Grand Harbour from hotel roof terrace


Grand Harbour panorama from hotel roof terrace by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

More views across the Grand Harbour.


View across the Grand Harbour by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Fort St Angelo from across the Grand Harbour by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Fort St Angelo across the Grand Harbour, from Valletta by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Fort St Angelo from Upper Barrakka Gardens by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Fort St Angelo from Upper Barrakka Gardens by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

The Grand Harbour is a busy port


Navy ship entering Grand Harbour by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


War ship, cruise ship by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


HMS Northumberland by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Fort and port from Upper Barrakka Gardens by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Cruise ship by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


HMS Northumberland by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

On the opposite side of the narrow peninsula upon which Valletta sits, is Marsamxett Harbour


Sunset over Fort Manoel by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


St Pauls and Our Lady over Marsamxett Harbour by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

One of the best public viewpoints over the Grand Harbour is Upper Barrakka Gardens, the highest point of the city walls.


Overlooking Grand Harbour by night by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Here is the view of and from the Gardens


Upper Barrakka Gardens by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Upper Barrakka Gardens by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Saluting Battery and port from Upper Barrakka Gardens by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Saluting Battery from Upper Barrakka Gardens by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Valletta from Upper Barrakka Gardens by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Valletta lighthouses from Upper Barrakka Gardens by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

As a Brit, it was interesting seeing the British influence appear in such a Mediterranean context.


New British Dispensary by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Victoria Gate by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


HMV, Malta style by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


St John's Co-Cathedral by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

That red telephone box in the last pic sits beside St John's Co-Cathedral, which is a rather austere building from the outside.


St John's courtyard by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


St John's Co-Cathedral by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

But the complete opposite of austere on the inside


St John's interior by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


St John's interior by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


St John's interior by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


St John's interior by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

Miscellaneous Valletta shots


Palace of the Grand Masters (Parliament) by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Auberge de Castille by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Chilling in a church doorway by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Vanguard Club by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Arches by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Arches by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


A Mediterranean Edinburgh? by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

what a gem of a country....and the baroque cathedral is awesome.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Malta; well done :cheers:


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

Some aerial views of Malta


Golden Bay area from the air (close up) by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Mgarr, Malta from the air by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Żebbuġ from the air by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Ta'Qali from the air by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Aerial Malta by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

Looking at that last photo, see the dark wooded area in the centre, with an adjoining village to the right? That's Mtarfa. I didn't go there, can't tell you anything about it.

The bigger town sprawl above that, though, is *Mdina/Rabat*. I did go there, so I can.

Mdina is separated from Rabat in that photo by a strip of trees, to the lower left. It's the old capital of Malta, a tiny fortified town, settled since 4000BC and possibly fortified by the Phoenecians as early as 700BC. The population is only 300 and cars are generally not allowed. It was used as a set in the first series of Game of Thrones.

The adjoining Rabat, taking its name from the arabic for 'suburb', is far larger.

Mdina citadel walls, from the outside:


Mdina citadel walls by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

St Paul's Cathedral, Mdina


Cathedral of St Paul, Mdina by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Cathedral of St Paul, Mdina by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Cathedral of St Paul, Mdina by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Cathedral of St Paul, Mdina by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

Mdina streets/houses:


Drying clothes on the rooftops of Mdina by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Alley, Mdina by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Orange walls of Mdina by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Wide angle street, Mdina by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Father & daughter in Mdina by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

Views over Malta from Mdina's citadel walls


Citadel walls of Mdina by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Mosta dome, seen from Mdina by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Panorama from Mdina by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

*Rabat* streets


Street, Rabat by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Decorations of Rabat by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Flags and decorations of Rabat by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Decorations of Rabat by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

Rabat churches


Wide angle church and decorations, Rabat by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Flags of Rabat by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Church of St Paul, Rabat by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Church of St Paul, Rabat by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Church of St Paul, Rabat by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

*Marsaskala*


Church, Marsaskala by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Marsaskala church and harbour by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Marsaskala church and boats by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Marsaskala harbour by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Cat in Marsaskala by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

*Dingli*


Dingli from the cliffs by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Church in Dingli by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Dingli church by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Dingli cliffs by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Dingli cliffs and radar station by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Valletta does look great. I'm considering a day trip when I visit Sicily later on in the year.


----------



## Marbur66 (Mar 1, 2009)

Great pics, thanks.


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

From the terminal at *Cirkewwa*...


Cirkewwa ferry terminal by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

I took a ferry to the smaller island of *Gozo*...


Gozo Channel ferry by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Approaching Gozo by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

specifically, to *Mġarr* harbour


Mġarr harbour / Għajnsielem by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Għajnsielem churches above Mgarr harbour by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Construction above Mgarr harbour by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

From there, a short trip on the bus to *Victoria* or *Ir-Rabat*, the capital of Gozo.

Victoria was "the name given in 1897 by the British government on the occasion of Queen Victoria's Diamond Jubilee, at the request of the Bishop of Malta." But the locals call it Rabat. 

Somewhat like the Rabat on Malta, it was built around an ancient fortification, in this case the _Citadella_. "First fortified during the Bronze Age c. 1500 BC. It was later developed by the Phoenicians and continued into becoming a complex Acropolis by Roman times. The north side of the Citadel dates back to the Aragonese domination period. The south flank, overlooking Victoria, was re-constructed under the Knights of St. John, namely between 1599 and 1603."

In the 17th century a cathedral was built within the citadel.

Here are some views of the citadel/cathedral.


Citadel above Victoria by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Victoria citadel/cathedral by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Citadel walls by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

Views of Victoria from the citadel walls


Victoria from the citadel walls by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Citadel overlooking Victoria by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Citadel cafe overlooking Victoria by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Basilica of St George by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Wide angle view of Victoria by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

More views around Victoria and across Gozo from the citadel


Panorama of Victoria / Ir-Rabat from the citadel by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Victoria suburbs and Xewkija from the citadel by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Xewkija dome from the citadel by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Looking (north) east from the citadel by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


St Mary's with Xewkija dome on the horizon by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


View North East from the citadel by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


View of Saviours Hill and Marsalforn from the citadel by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Sunset panoramo over Victoria and Gozo from the Citadel by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

Inside the Citadel 


St Mary's Cathedral in the citadel by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Cactus in the citadel by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


In the citadel by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Decaying arch in the citadel by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


St Mary's Cathedral in the citadel by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

Inside the cathedral


St Mary's Cathedral interior by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


St Mary's Cathedral interior by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


St Mary's Cathedral interior by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

Streets and churches of Victoria


Basilica of St George by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Corner of Triq Il-Providenza by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


This sign has seen better days by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Chickens in an alley by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Hidden Gem by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Catholic car by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

Winter Gardens


Winter Gardens by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Winter Gardens by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Bridge/fountain at Winter Gardens by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Winter Gardens by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Arena at Winter Gardens by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

More streets and churches of Victoria


Street / church by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


St Francis Church by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


War memorial by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Clock at the citadel by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Uh oh by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Tiny church, Victoria by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice updates from Malta


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks for the images. Interesting!


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

On Gozo I stayed in the seaside village of *Marsalforn*


Marsalforn beach by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Fisherman in Marsalforn by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Multicoloured benches of Marsalforn by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Fishing boats in Marsalforn harbour by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Tas-Salvatur above the fishing boats of Marsalforn by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

In those last two pictures, you can see the statue of Jesus on a hill just outside the village, 'Tas-Salvatur'

I climbed up...


Saviours Hill, near Marsalforn by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

...and you get quite a nice view. I particularly liked this first one looking towards Victoria, showing how the citadel on central high ground dominates the island


The road to Victoria by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Church on the horizon by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Tas-Salvatur looking toward Victoria by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Panorama looking south from Saviours Hill, over Marsalforn by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Gozo panorama looking north from Saviours Hill (to Victoria) by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

*Xewkija* is a village of about 3000, with a church that can hold 3000. The dome is bigger than St Pauls in London. This thing is insanely big


Xewkija dome from Ġgantija by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Xewkija dome and street by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Xewkija dome by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Xewkija dome by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Xewkija dome by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Bird over Xewkija dome by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Xewkija dome and dog by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

*Ta' Pinu* is another famous Gozitan church


Ta'Pinu by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Ta'Pinu by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Ta'Pinu (close up) by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Ta'Pinu by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Ta'Pinu on its pedestal by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Ta'Pinu and purple flowers by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

*Għasri*


Double yellow / wall by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Pig farm by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Bottles by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Church, Ghasri by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Bus window #3 by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

*Nadur*


Church, Nadur by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Church, Nadur by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Church, Nadur by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

Gozo from the air


Eastern Gozo from the air by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Victoria/Rabat and southern Gozo from the air by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Victoria/Rabat from the air by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Victoria/Rabat from the air - Citadel close-up by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

Ġgantija is a Neolithic, megalithic temple complex, claimed as the second-oldest freestanding building in the world (after Göbekli Tepe). At 5500 years old it is older than the Pyramids or Stonehenge.


Rear view of Ġgantija by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Back wall of Ġgantija by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Reconstructed altars at Ġgantija by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Ġgantija by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Chamber, Ġgantija by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

Finally, off-topic, but I can't resist a nod towards the amazing non-urban attractions of Dwejra Bay.


Divers in the Blue Hole, Azure Window by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Fungus Rock, Dwejra Bay by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Inland Sea by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## Frankus Maximus (Jun 25, 2007)

Some great photo updates of Malta and Gozo stevekeiretsu, brings back memories of my many visits as child. Did you get to visit Comino?


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

first of all I would like to commend you for sharing all these beautiful pictures,
and second of all, I would say the this place is a real gem, the churches are classic examples of baroque school of architecture - 
the interiors are quite impressive and I love the color of the stones that the city was built in.
thank you very much.


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Very nice, and exactly as I remember it. Good pictures.


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

Frankus Maximus said:


> Some great photo updates of Malta and Gozo stevekeiretsu, brings back memories of my many visits as child. Did you get to visit Comino?


I didn't - only had 7 nights so I just didn't find a way to squeeze it in. Gives me a reason to go back there, anyway! 



capricorn2000 said:


> first of all I would like to commend you for sharing all these beautiful pictures,
> and second of all, I would say the this place is a real gem, the churches are classic examples of baroque school of architecture -
> the interiors are quite impressive and I love the color of the stones that the city was built in.
> thank you very much.


have you been? i thoroughly recommend it if you have the chance, "a gem" is exactly right, for any fan of architecture especially.

also, given the title of the forum, I stuck to the townscapes and architecture except for that last post, but there's all this sort of stuff too


----------



## karlvan (Jan 31, 2011)

wow,,,what a charming city and a beautiful beaches.


----------



## Frankus Maximus (Jun 25, 2007)

*


stevekeiretsu said:



I didn't - only had 7 nights so I just didn't find a way to squeeze it in. Gives me a reason to go back there, anyway! 

Click to expand...

*


stevekeiretsu said:


> I didn't realise you were there for just 7 nights, you managed to squeeze an awful lot in indeed!


----------



## The Champ (Mar 22, 2010)

stevekeiretsu said:


> At first it was quite cloudy, so although I immediately loved the architecture of the town, it was a bit disappointing for photography.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## moionet (Nov 10, 2013)

After watching your great photos I desired to go there


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Malta is a real gem. Always wanted to go there. Thanks for the photos!


----------

